# Thin Blue line with WSM?



## ssb (Feb 21, 2011)

Been smoking for just a little while and just switched to the WSM smoker.  Wow its great on temp control.  Question on setting up charcoal/Lump and wood chunks to get thin blue line of smoke. 

I've been loading up the charcoal ring and putting a couple chunks of wood (3 or 4) buried in the charcoal, then minnion method to start it.  I can control temps and food is turning out good.   My question is, how do I get the thin blue smoke. As the charcoal burns and spreads it comes in contact with the wood chunk and big gray smoke billows out as wood catches fire.

What am I missing, is there a better way or is that the way it goes.

Hope that all made sense?

Thanks


----------



## tyotrain (Feb 21, 2011)

I run my WSM the same way but i get nice TBS it will take about half hour when u first start to get rid of the nasty thick smoke . Are you sure you are using dry wood?. i put in about 3 fist size chunks of wood and i also use the minion I am using RO lump for fuel..


----------



## ssb (Feb 21, 2011)

How do you arrange the wood chunks, I spread mine throughout the fire ring so i get continuous smoke.  Are you putting your chunks all in the center?


----------



## realtorterry (Feb 21, 2011)

Maybe try keeping the chunks to the outside area of the ring? I don't have a WSM but I'm thinking about getting one & have the same question in my head? I know on my horizontal keeping the chunks toward the outside of the pile were the smolder kinda rather the catch fire. If it gets ou of hand though open the lid for just a second to get rid of the white bellows


----------



## tyotrain (Feb 21, 2011)

I put my wood chunks right on the top of the charcoal  seems to work good for me. When i cut my chucks i cut them so the length of them will be from the center to the ring  that way it will get a good burn all the way to the end.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 22, 2011)

I mix mine in as well. Sometimes the first half hour or so you do get some thick smoke, but after that it's TBS all the way.


----------

